

George Lucas alters original Star Wars yet again - sho_hn
http://artsbeat.blogs.nytimes.com/2011/08/31/lucasfilm-confirms-change-to-blu-ray-release-of-return-of-the-jedi/

======
kemayo
Time to finally get the laserdisc rips, I suppose.

